# padron 80th



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Time to celebrate, the Cowboys lock up a bye week and home field advantage thru out the playoffs...

Whats next?


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Blu-Ray huh? ... Im commin over..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I know one thing, if they do make it to the Big Game (I don't have the rights from the NFL to use the real name) you won't be getting a box of 80s LOL


----------



## acer_guy36420 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sad to see that 80th go...you got anymore....:dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I have 2 singles and a full box left. The box will be down for a while!

Frank, if the cowboys make it to that super game, you could buy me a box of black and milds and I would be a happy camper!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sounds like nice night... those are great smokes


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Sharing is caring! =)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

How are those 80th's? And grats on the homefield, I was watching that game and was just dumbfounded... why can't the Bears play like that everygame!??!?!?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> ...you could buy me a box of black and milds and I would be a happy camper!!!
> 
> Bigfoot


Done! I'll kick in a box of CAO Flavours just to make it interesting...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I have 2 singles and a full box left. The box will be down for a while!
> 
> Frank, if the cowboys make it to that super game, you could buy me a box of black and milds and I would be a happy camper!!!
> 
> Bigfoot


They will be better than that if they make it, but I'm still holding out that they will fold


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome smoke to celebrate with!!


----------

